# Priscilla Presley -7x



## lausel (28 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Jan. 2010)

sie ist eine schöne frau keine frage auch wenn sie nicht mit elvis in verbindung gebracht werden müsste sicherlich einzigartig danke für priscilla


----------



## General (28 Jan. 2010)

für die Bildergallerie


----------



## neman64 (28 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Priscilla.


----------



## Rolli (31 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir für den Mix von Priscilla


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2010)

Schön, gefällt mir


----------



## connie (23 Sep. 2010)

Tolle Fotos von Priscilla Presley. Sie war wirklich eine schöne Frau - bis zur "Schönheits-OP". Warum tun Frauen sich o etwas an?


----------

